# After much ado....



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Since it was asked of me to post pics of my little tike, I just thought I would spice up the pics a little so that everyone will enjoy them. HaHa

http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/ ... CN1208.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/ ... CN1207.jpg
http://i82.photobucket.com/albums/j263/ ... 1206-1.jpg


----------



## Western Charm (Sep 8, 2007)

Hey man:

Looooking gooooooood!


Robb


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

Robb, that bandanna is on there just for you.


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

Ray, UGLY bandana. Good looking mutt though!

PRO


----------



## utfireman (Sep 7, 2007)

When I asked my wife if she had one, this wwa the only one that she had. I was laughing the whole time that I was taking the pics. He is going to be a great dog. He is really friendly which the family likes. And he is also really birdie, which daddy likes.


----------

